# Buses in Aguascalientes ???



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

hi all

Im in Aguascalientes state at the moment. Nice place. However, as ever there is no indication of which bus number goes where, let alone times !!!! 
Does anyone know if and where i can get this information ??!?!!?

thanks


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

englishman said:


> hi all
> 
> Im in Aguascalientes state at the moment. Nice place. However, as ever there is no indication of which bus number goes where, let alone times !!!!
> Does anyone know if and where i can get this information ??!?!!?
> ...


try the web site --thebusschedule.com and follow the instructions. i live in cuidad aguascalientes and found the dept. of transportation here to be very helpful. good luck, tom ps: welcome to mex and aguas


----------



## englishsettler (Aug 25, 2008)

just to confirm, im living in Aguascalientes now and whilst i was in the centre plaza i went into the tourist board and asked if there was some kind of schedule or even a list of buses and where they go. I was informed no there isnt !!! The guy, as helpful as he was, said there used to be a schedule but it didnt exist anymore !!! so, you just have to guess to start with where the buses are going or ask, but sometimes people using them dont seem to know !
Its all in check with the ags lifestyle. He asked me why dont i use taxis. i said, i do but i need to save money !!!


----------

